# Rescued mini donkeys in need of help



## PMMinis (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, a nice person from this board told me to post this on here so here we go. We have recently received two miniature donkey jennets in need of some help. They weren't suppose to be rescues but it seems to be a common thing that people lie and send you animals that are truly in horrible shape. I bought these donkeys in PA and when I received them they were starved beyond thin, loaded with lice, have whiteline disease in all four feet, had major dental problems, and as we just learned from our vet the other day, have terrible skin conditions due to matted fur. The woman has refused to refund or even pay any of our vet bills. I am financially ok but was hoping maybe some people would like to help out. I am not asking for money so please no money donations but there are som material items we could really use listed below if anyone would be willing to donate them to the donkeys care. If you would like to see photos and keep up on their progress, please check them out on facebook at Fish Mountain Farm, and like their page! Thanks

We need the fallowing: Vet Wrap, laytex gloves, MSM, size 46" and 48" sheets or blankets (only need two), iodine 10% solution, Epsom salt, and anything else that may help out with their health ailments. The list goes on.....

They have started gaining a little weight already, which having their teeth floated was a big help along with the lice treatment but their feet are their worst obstacle. Thank you!


----------



## chandab (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear your new donkeys are in such rough shape.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 10, 2013)

good for you for getting them all that they need. I bet you see an improvement in short order. Good luck to you


----------

